# New Case



## Gameking (Jan 20, 2009)

I need a new case I want a nice gaming case this dosn't look like the rear end of a plane. I am new to buying cases so I dont know what to buy.

Can Some1 give me some advice pls​


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

thermaltake armor, antec 900, any lian li, ....


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Check this one out. It has good airflow and is composed of aluminum so the heat levels stay low. I currently have tihis case for the system I built in October of last year. It's a really good unit. Pics are here. 


http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376.html

Link to the Case below.


http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=019261&cid=CS.664

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=179&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62


Jones


----------

